# Turn off auto focus Logitech Streamcam MacBook Pro



## debm007 (Aug 24, 2020)

PLEASE will someone show me how to turn off autofocus on my Logitech Streamcam in OBS from my MacBook Pro. I've watched umpteen videos on YouTube and when they all click Properties, a whole new world opens up on a PC for them including a box to un-tick Autofocus but I only get Device and Preset on the Mac and bugger all else! I've checked everywhere under Settings. I've downloaded the Logi Capture  app but i don't know why cos I want to record and stream using OBS and I can't see that the app links to OBS in anyway. I'd REALLY appreciate some help.


----------



## Jan Starý (Sep 28, 2020)

Exactly the same problem here. With the same HW setup in Windows, I can control the USB camera's hue, brightness,
etc - most importantly, I can turn off the autofocus. Under macos, the device settings do not even offer the controls,
I can only choose one of the preset sizes. This is 25.0.8 on macOS 10.15.7 (Catalina). The camera is AUSDOM AF640.


----------



## Deisito (Jul 31, 2021)

Have you found any other solution for the autofocus on mac that is not to buy the application in apple Stores?


----------



## sasebastian (Aug 18, 2021)

LogiTech has an application to control autofocus, pan, tilt, zoom and other features of the StraemCam. It is called Camera Settings. You can download it from https://support.logi.com/hc/en-us/articles/360049055854


----------

